# Raft Help w/ Pictures



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the buzz. 

I don't know a thing about Legacy boats, but I appreciate your seller's effort on taking good photographs. I think you have found a good deal on the oars and frame alone. Looks like a a rig that would get instant street cred out there.

The 5 1/2 ft width will be a hoot on pushing the "smaller/rockier" vein, I can tell you that.


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

I took the pics. I appreciate your thoughts. I was a little concerned about the frames, neither is aluminum. 

It is a cool old boat in nice shape.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to the buzz, dude. 

I think you are looking at a pile of parts that is worth at least a grand. The oars look like they are Smoker's, the raft looks old but in good shape and the frame looks decent, whatever material it is. 

A 12' boat over on the Deschutes would be a hoot, too!


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's a decent deal especially if you can talk him down a little. The boat itself is not higher end as you probably know but it looks like you could use the boat until it falls apart and replace it with a used Aire Puma, it looks like the frames would work for the Puma and who knows you might get a couple of trouble free years out of the original boat. Sounds like your on the right track anyway.





Hunt-man said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here. I'm mainly a fisherman and I float the Deschutes River in Oregon a lot, in a aluminum drift boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

have you tested the boat/valves for leaks with soapy water? if it holds air for at least 24-36 without needing to be topped off then i'd say that's a pretty good deal for 1K with the silver frame,oars and being a self bailer. 

i'd watch out for that yellow frame with the bolts poking out on the stern mount seat,ect. looks like a great way to tear some flesh. or just take the seats and throw the rest away.

and just also understand from the start that legacy is a certainly a bottom end hypalon boat with lower end,thinner materials and glue.


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

So looks like I found a low end, old, raft with unknown life expectancy. I'm thinking I need to keep shopping?

We just inflated the raft, I didn't know to test the valves. Don't know if it holds air, he just blew it up with a shop vac. Well it is a closet classic, really good shape for an old raft.

I'm suspect about the silver frame, it is galvanized tubing and I saw a bit of rust in the ends.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Just buy it


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is another one in the area for around the same price, Whitewater raft and gear. Check it out and see how it compares.

Pump the raft up to pressure, bring a bottle of simple green and a rag. Spray down the valves and around the valves, check the seams, patches and wear marks. Leaks should not be an immediate deal breaker, but it is nice to know what you are getting yourself into. On older boats you need to worry about rotten rubber. If you see/feel cracked or rough rubber, spray down the raft and you see leaks seeping through everywhere then move on. It can be fixed, but it is expensive.

Good luck


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the local link. It isn't a self bailer and I want that.

I will use the simple green trip. That is a good one. On the yellow one I didn't see any rotten rubber and all the patches were still tight and not lifting / peeling at all.


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is another one:
FishCraft raft/trailer package


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a legacy pro. It is a hypolon raft. It was made by the same company that made campways rafts. They are good rafts, but the company was not managed very well. My raft was made in 88 but still holds air well and rows good. It is my spare raft now. The valves are the old halkey roberts and are no longer made. But can be replaced with new valves with a little glueing.


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

Hunt-man said:


> Here is another one:
> FishCraft raft/trailer package


Going to take a serious look at this FishCraft. I like the hard floors, for fishing. Any opinions? It is a 2003/4 and 14'

Also in the running: 3 year old 14' self bailing Tributary Raft made by NRS
A lot more money (need a trailer)
3 year old 14' self bailing Tributary Raft made by NRS
14 foot Self Bailing Raft


----------



## scout1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 15 ft super cat and love it. The hard floors are great for fishing. The boat is also very versatile. You can mix and match the floor pieces for whatever kind of trip ya want. The downfall is that compared to a drift boat, trailering is a real pain. I love the boat. Fishing to class 4 it just handles nice.


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

FishCraft Raft pictures by jjhuntfox - Photobucket

I got the FishCraft today. It was just under $3500.00 for the package. I think it will be great. My elderly friend will love the hard floors and casting braces.

Thanks for the help! 

John

(Neighbor kids / wife in pics...my dogs... ha ha right?)


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Congrats on the new raft. Had a guy come down last spring bring one with us on the MF Salmon at 6.5 ft or so and he did great. Carried him and his wife, cooler, dry box, beer, group stuff and the boat performed really well. I just pulled up the pics and it looks exactly the same. So not just for flat water. Have a ball.


----------



## Hunt-man (Jan 21, 2012)

The boat is doing great. I've taken it down the Sandy from Dodge to Oxbow and on a week long trip up to Forks, WA. Great platform and easy to row. Really handles technical water well. The front passenger tends to get a bit wet in the heavy stuff. Never seems to need air. It has stayed nice and firm since I bought it two months ago.

Still trying to figure out where to keep the spey rods. I may try a vertical mount with the back casting brace.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Old neighbor of mine had a fishcraft similar to yours. For rods, he had 4 inch PVC pipe with glue on ends mounted down the side of the frame by the spare oar. He then cut a channel down 2/3 of the pipe about 2 inches wide. A few strap holes along the outside of the channel to secure rods.


----------

